# EU3000 - only runs smooth with choke on



## budjev

My old man bought a used EU3000 in like brand new condition by the looks of it anyways for his travel trailer, guy knocked a couple $100 of for this: runs and idles fine with choke ~3/4. Close the choke and it runs rough(idle speeds up and slows down constantly) and dies if you put a decent load on it like a travel trailer camper with A/C. Pull the choke to ~3/4, idles smooth and handles the decent load of a travel trailer camper with A/C. 

Removed the carb, little varnish in the bottom of bowl, cleaned it really well with carb cleaner. Removed the jet, cleaned it thoroughly with carb cleaner, sprayed out all carb holes thoroughly with carb cleaner, checked all the gasket sand seals and they are all like brand new. The jet did have a little bit dirt around the outside of it. Put it back together...same issue. Will only idle smooth at ~3/4 choke. 

With all that said, carb now clean and still same issue it seems it's starving for fuel. I'm used to nitro R/C cars with high and low speed needles on the carbs. Do the carbs on the EU3000 have high low speed needles for adjusting? I know there is one adjustment screw but nothing next to it to say what it's for. Or is it an issue with the electronic mechanism on top of thr carb?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Waypoint

You're off to a good start, but you need to clean out the passages in the carb and the emulsion tube. I use a compressor & rubber-tipped nozzle, and a can of BG carb cleaner. It's been a long time since I had a Honda carb apart so I pulled a good video on YouTube that might help:


----------



## budjev

Yeah, looks like there should be a couple more passages to spray out with carb cleaner. 
Appreciate the response!


----------



## budjev

Well took carb apart again and there were no shoots that I missed on the EU3000 carb. The one in The video had a few more screws that the EU3000 doesn't have. It does have the screw with spring as shown at 4:15 of the video but I cannot get the top piece off like the video. I don't think that's supposed to come off on the eu3000. 

It is running better so going to put some higher octane fuel in and see what happens. If still sluggish at no choke, I guess I'll buy a new carb for $70.


----------

